# RCP + GEF -> Deployment



## js2002 (22. Jan 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe heute nen 12 Stunden Tag Eclipse hinter mir und hab ne Frage:

Ich bin soweit, dass ich in eine RCP Anwendung (ein Eclipse plugin) GEF Sachen "reinpacken" kann.
Mein Problem ist nun das Deloyment.
Klar man macht mit Eclipse eine "pluginname.product" Datei.
Bloss was muss noch getan werden?
Gibte es da gute online literatur?
Ich kriege es zwar soweit gebuildet, dass ich die .exe Datei für Windows bekomme, die aber nicht lauffähig ist.
Es fehlt immer irgendwas: zuletzt war es das product selbst (lol)
(Wenn ich in Eclipse mit der plugin.xml starte funktioniert das plugin einwandfrei.)
Ich brauch jedoch eine "Standalone" Anwendung.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

LG

js2002


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2008)

-Rechtsklick auf .product 
-Export as -> Eclipse Product
oder was meinst du?


----------



## js2002 (22. Jan 2008)

Nein, ich habe noch keine .product und richte sie sozusagen erstmalig ein.
Da weiss ich kaum was ich machen muss. Finde per google leider nichts.

Mein Anwenwendung hab ich also eclipse plugin erstellt und da war noch keine .product dabei.

Jetzt fusche ich an der Datei rum, weiss aber eigentlich gar nicht was ich da mache.


```
!SESSION 2008-01-22 22:48:20.312 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.6.0_03
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.app 2008-01-22 22:48:21.625
!MESSAGE Product fuck.you.plugin2.product1 could not be found.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-01-22 22:48:21.640
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: No application id has been found.
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.startDefaultApp(EclipseAppContainer.java:236)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.start(EclipseAppContainer.java:98)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.addingService(Activator.java:112)
	at org.osgi.util.tracker.ServiceTracker$Tracked.trackAdding(ServiceTracker.java:1064)
```


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2008)

Ein .product erstellen und die benötigten Informationen eintragen.
Wichtig ist zum Beispiel anzugeben, ob das Product Plugin oder Feature basiert ist (hast du ein Feature für deine Plugins?), die Plugins/Features/Fragmente hinzuzufügen, einen Namen und eine ID zu vergeben,...
Wenn du was falsch gemacht hast, wirst du's spätestens beim Product Export merken  :wink:


----------



## js2002 (22. Jan 2008)

Den Fehler habe ich oben ja angegeben, ich hab anscheinend was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2008)

java.lang.RuntimeException: No application id has been found.

Dir fehlt wohl die Product ID -> in der .product eintragen


----------



## js2002 (22. Jan 2008)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber es GEHT nun.
Hab die .product Datei mal gelöscht und ne neue gemacht und zack alle Dateien werden "deloy't"


----------

